# LA reds-Guide recommendations?



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Looking to target redfish with artificials. Who should I look into booking?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

What time of year will you be down? Blind casting or sight fishing? Where will you be staying?


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Not really sure. Sight fishing. Will stay in the area where the fish are. When's the best time to go and why? Recommendations are welcome....


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> Sight fishing.


hah..I just noticed your username.

Literally there is no bad time of year to sight fish for reds. Some months offer more consistent weather than others. My favorite months are May, June, October & November. Generally, March & April are windy as heck...but days wheb the winds die can be om fire. Typically big fish (20+lbs) are easier to target in the fall, but some of locals can find them year round. The two guides that come to mind are Miles LaRose & Alec Griffin. They're local and can put you on fish year round.


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

This is a very generalised questioned.

Where do you want to stay?

Do you want to do the New Orleans party thing?

Do you want to catch just reds? You'll get tired of catching them.

Fly Fish or Rod-n-Reel?


You mentioned artificial..... 95% of guides use artificial on reds.

Gold spoons on the grass flats and soft plastics as well.

Best months are end of April-early June and then Late Sept into Novemeber.  ALthough you can catch them year round.  We caught and released 60 redfish on a shad rig fishing at night about 3 weeks ago. (We did out limit-15)


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

Greg Dini! You won't regret it. flywaterexpeditions.com


----------



## samurphey (Jan 10, 2013)

Hackberry Rod and Gun on the Calcasieu. I've used them for 23 years.. Also don't discount self guiding yourself in the motor restricted marsh of the Sabine National Wildlife Refuge. I can give some general locations for this if you like.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd appreciate that. I'll send you a PM. Thanks


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

If you plan on fishing the Calcasieu estuary and have your own boat I can give you plenty of tips. Caught 7 bulls Saturday morning, was wishing I had the fly rod for that.


----------



## bbtexas (Oct 22, 2012)

Highly recommend these guys.

http://www.cajun-resorts.com/


----------

